# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Αναλυτής Ημιαγωγών

## Thanos10

Ο αναλυτης ειναι μια συσκευη ελεγχου ημιαγωγων μπορει να προσδιορισει την σειρα των ακροδεκτων αλλα μετρα και τα χαρακτηριστικα τους ιδαιτερα χρησιμο εργαλειο.

*Πηγη: Ελεκτορ*

----------

A--15 (24-11-12), 

dimitris DELTA (26-09-17), 

gps (06-02-13), 

stavros_97s (30-12-12)

----------


## Thanos10

Και μερικες φωτο απο την λειτουργια του αναλυτη.

----------

A--15 (24-11-12), 

dimitris DELTA (26-09-17), 

stavros_97s (30-12-12)

----------


## KOKAR

καλοοοοο   :W00t: 
πως μου είχε ξεφύγει αυτό το κύκλωμα ???  :Confused1: 
πολύ χρήσιμο για "ματσαρισμα"

----------


## GR_KYROS

Θανάση πολύ ωραία κατασκευή.
είχα τα σχετικά σε pdf (καθαρότερα) και τα επισυνάπτω για όποιον ενδιαφέρετε.

----------

A--15 (24-11-12)

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα πολυ καλο με εχει σωσει βρισκεις απο αγνωστα τρατζιστορ τα ποδια και τα χαρακτηριστικα τους.

----------


## Thanos10

Βαγγελη ευχαριστω για τα καλα σου λογια.

----------


## KOKAR

παμε βουρ για πλακέτα !!!
ευχαριστούμε Θάνο για το thread !

υ.γ
η κατασκευή σου είναι πρώτη !!!

----------


## Thanos10

Και εγω σ' ευχαριστω κωστα οτι θελεις για την κατασκευη εδω ειμαι.

----------


## Zak

θελω να φτιαξω αυτων τον ελεκτη η οθονη με φωτισμο πρασινο και μαθρα γραματα 18 πιω κανει ? γιατι αυτην πηρα απο φανο

----------


## Thanos10

Χρονη τι οθονη πηρες δεν καταλαβα η κατασκευη θελει 2χ16 δεν πεζει ρολο το χρωμα.

----------


## The Professor

Παρα πολυ χρησημο , να κανω μια ερωτηση ποσο συνολικα ανειλθε το κοστος κατασκευης ?

----------


## Thanos10

Το κοστος ειναι 20 ευρω περιπου.

----------


## The Professor

Ωραια προσιτο, και το σασι τη κωδικο εχει ?

----------


## antonis_x

Ωραία κατασκευή και χρήσιμη.
Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει ο Φανός 16f876 και πόσο περίπου?

----------


## Thanos10

Ο Φανος εχει τιμη 7 ευρω.

----------


## Zak

τα pin ειναι 16 + 2 φοτισμος κανει ?
Το pic16f876 το εχει ο φανος κανει 8ευρο

----------


## antonis_x

> Ο Φανος εχει τιμη 7 ευρω.







> Το pic16f876 το εχει ο φανος κανει 8ευρο



Ευχαριστώ





> τα pin ειναι 16 + 2 φοτισμος κανει ?



Εννοείς 16 στη σειρά και 2 στο πλάι(φωτισμός)?(αν ναι απλά θα χρησιμοποιήσεις τα 14 ακρα τις οθόνης,όχι τα τελευταία 2), και τον φωτισμό ξεχωριστά.

είναι 2χ16?
είναι βασισμένη σε HD44780?
αν πληρεί αυτές τις προυποθέσεις κάνει. :Smile:

----------


## 167vasgio

γεία σου ρε Θάνο με τα ωραία σου!!

----------


## Thanos10

Φιλε Βασιλη εχω τρελλα με τα οργανα σου λεινουν τα χερια οπως αυτη η κατασκευη βαζεις το υλικο επανω οπως να ειναι και σου λεει τα παντα.
Αντε να εχεις ενα τρατζινστορ και να μην ξερεις τι ειναι ποιο ποδι ειναι ο συλεκτης ποια η βαση κ.λ.π, αυτο σου δειχνει και ποιο ποδι ειναι και τι.

----------


## xazopartalos

Ολλο μαματα εργαλεια κανεις μας εχεις βαλει ολους σε αναμενα καρβουνα.....
Και παλι με γεια και παντα τετοια!!!!!!!!!

----------


## antonis_x

Θάνο σήμερα ξεφύλλιζα κάτι ελέκτορ και κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου έναν σπέσιαλ ελεγκτή καλωδίων με pic αλλα δυστυχώς δεν σημείωσα το τεύχος. Τον έχεις υπόψιν σου? ή σου χει ξεφύγει? :Biggrin: 

Το τεύχος πρέπει να ναι κάπου 2004-2008  :Confused1:  αλλά εν έχω την υπομονή να το ψάξω τώρα.

----------


## dalai

Αυτη την κατασκευη την εψαχνα 3 χρονια ,αφοτου μου την εδειξε το αφεντικο μου (τρελος και αυτος με τα ηλεκτρονικα) και σιγουρα θα την υλοποιησω...
Το μονο που μενει να βρω ειναι το  dimmer  για λαμπες φθοριου που ειχε κατασκευασει και ελεγχε τις τασεις σε 3 λαμπες φθοριου (σωληνες) ,χωρις φυσικα να τρεμοπαιζουν καθολου
Μπραβο  thannos

----------


## Thanos10

Γεια σου βρε χρηστο ευχαριστω.

----------


## Thanos10

> Θάνο σήμερα ξεφύλλιζα κάτι ελέκτορ και κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου έναν σπέσιαλ ελεγκτή καλωδίων με pic αλλα δυστυχώς δεν σημείωσα το τεύχος. Τον έχεις υπόψιν σου? ή σου χει ξεφύγει?
> 
> Το τεύχος πρέπει να ναι κάπου 2004-2008  αλλά εν έχω την υπομονή να το ψάξω τώρα.



Θα το βρουμε Αντωνη.

----------


## weather1967

Μπραβο και απο μενα Θάνο,πως μου ειχε διαφυγει αυτο το νημα  :Huh: .
Τελειο ειναι,συγχαρητηρια.
Βρε παιδια σε ολες τις κατασκευές του Θανου που ειναι χρυσαφη,δεν παμε να κανουμε καμμια ομαδικη παραγγελια για τα pcb ,να μας ερθουν και πιο φτηνα ,και να ειναι με τις πρασινες μασκες τους σαν εργοστασιακα και να το φτιαξουμε πιο ευκολα ?

----------


## Xarry

> Μπραβο και απο μενα Θάνο,πως μου ειχε διαφυγει αυτο το νημα .
> Τελειο ειναι,συγχαρητηρια.
> Βρε παιδια σε ολες τις κατασκευές του Θανου που ειναι χρυσαφη,δεν παμε να κανουμε καμμια ομαδικη παραγγελια για τα pcb ,να μας ερθουν και πιο φτηνα ,και να ειναι με τις πρασινες μασκες τους σαν εργοστασιακα και να το φτιαξουμε πιο ευκολα ?



 Δεν ειναι κακη ιδεα

Θανο συγχαρητηρια η μια σου κατασκευη καλυτερη και πιο χρησημη απο την αλλη :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Ευχαριστω Χαρη.

----------


## Zak

to lcd εχει 18 πιν συνολικα και ειναι 2χ16 χαρακτηρες

----------


## Thanos10

> to lcd εχει 18 πιν συνολικα και ειναι 2χ16 χαρακτηρες



Η LCD εχει 14 πιν + 2 του φωτισμου και ειναι 2χ16.

----------


## moutoulos

Για να μην "χαλάσω", το Θέμα του Θάνου, πατήστε εδώ.

----------


## her

Μερικές ερωτήσουλες !

Τα ρεύματα που φαίνονται από τις φωτογραφίες του Θάνου τι είναι? Τι υποδηλώνουν τα ρεύματα αυτά ;

Σε περίπτωση που κάποιο τρανζίστορ – δίοδο είναι χαλασμένο ή έχει κάποια μικρή διαρροή το όργανο τη ένδειξη θα μας δήξει ; 

 :Confused1:  :Confused1:  :Confused1:

----------


## briko

> Θάνο σήμερα ξεφύλλιζα κάτι ελέκτορ και κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου έναν σπέσιαλ ελεγκτή καλωδίων με pic αλλα δυστυχώς δεν σημείωσα το τεύχος. Τον έχεις υπόψιν σου? ή σου χει ξεφύγει?
> 
> Το τεύχος πρέπει να ναι κάπου 2004-2008  αλλά εν έχω την υπομονή να το ψάξω τώρα.





υποθετω οτι λες για αυτο


http://rapidshare.com/files/29254771...89-2006-09.pdf

----------


## Thanos10

> Μερικές ερωτήσουλες !
> 
> Τα ρεύματα που φαίνονται από τις φωτογραφίες του Θάνου τι είναι? Τι υποδηλώνουν τα ρεύματα αυτά ;
> 
> Σε περίπτωση που κάποιο τρανζίστορ – δίοδο είναι χαλασμένο ή έχει κάποια μικρή διαρροή το όργανο τη ένδειξη θα μας δήξει ;



 Το οργανο εμφανιζει και το ειδος του ημιαγωγου δηλαδη Ge ειναι γερμανιο, SI ειναι πυριτιο, δειχνει τους ακροδεκτες , και την παραμετρο ΗFE.

----------


## her

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Αν σου είναι εύκολο απάντησε και σε αυτήν την ερώτηση. 

Τα ρεύματα που φαίνονται από τις φωτογραφίες του Θάνου τι είναι? 
Τι υποδηλώνουν τα ρεύματα αυτά ;


Σε ευχαριστώ και συγχαρητήρια για τις τέλειες κατασκευές σου !

----------


## antonis_x

Η οθόνη που έλεγα εγώ είναι η παρακάτω, έχει 16Pin και 2 στο πλάι(φαίνονται δεξιά) για φωτισμό, τα 2 τελευταία όμως απο τα 16 είναι τα ίδια με αυτά που έχει στο πλάι απλά με το να τα έχει σε σειρά με τα υπόλοιπα είναι ευκολότερο να χρησιμοποιηθούν με ακιδοσειρά όλα μαζί προς την πλακέτα της υπόλοιπης κατασκευής.
Είναι ουσιαστικά όπως το πες 14+2.

Προσοχή μόνο ότι αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι είναι κανόνας(μεγαλύτερες οθόνες έχουν 16 pin αλλά τα 2 τελευταία δεν είναι φωτισμός) γι αυτό να κοιτάμε το datasheet της οθόνης αν δε ξέρουμε περι τίνος πρόκειται.

----------


## antonis_x

Her δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν ήταν αυτός ο ελεγκτής καλωδίων γιατί τον είχα περάσει πολύ γρήγορα και δεν μου θυμίζει και κάτι αυτός που ανέβασες.Θα μπορούσε όμως και να ναι.
Παρόλ αυτά και αυτός ο ελεγκτής που ανέβασες είναι χρήσιμο εργαλείο(για όσους έχουν να κάνουν με καλώδια δικτύου). :Thumbup1:

----------


## her

Ο briko το ανέβασε αυτό, όχι εγώ! Εγώ έκανα ερώτηση μόνο !
 :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## antonis_x

:Brick wall:  :Boo hoo!: 

Λόγω εκεκτειμένης ταχύτητας. :Biggrin:

----------


## kopla

Το μικρό το πλακετάκι που εχει τους αριθμούς 1,2,3 που συνδέεται ? :Huh:

----------


## tasosmos

Ειναι για να ακουμπας πανω το εξαρτημα προς ελεγχο, απο την αλλη μερια στα αντιστοιχα πινακια στην κεντρικη πλακετα.

----------


## Thanos10

Αυτο ειναι για εξαρτηματα smd το 1,2,3 παει στις εισοδους του οργανου,χωρις να εχει σημασια η σειρα που θα μπουν το οργανο βρισκει τους ακροδεκτες αυτοματα.

----------


## kopla

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά... τα πινακια εψαχνα. Τώρα τα είδα, ειναι τα πινς Νο.13 από τα 3 ολοκληρωμένα  :Blushing:

----------


## moutoulos

Θάνο στο σημείο αυτό, για να ακουμπάς smd εξαρτήματα, αν θες κόβεις την πλακέτα?
Ή μένει όπως είναι απο την κάτω πλευρά?.

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι Γρηγορη την κοβεις και την συνδεεις με καλωδια στο οργανο.

----------


## kopla

Παντως είναι μικρή πλακετούλα (η κυρίως πλακέτα)
Είναι ( 88x58 )mm. Της παινρνω μέτρα :Lol:  μπας και τη φτιάξω

----------


## moutoulos

Ευχαριστώ Θάνο ...

----------


## weather1967

> Παντως είναι μικρή πλακετούλα (η κυρίως πλακέτα)
> Είναι ( 88x58 )mm. Της παινρνω μέτρα μπας και τη φτιάξω



 
Κλεομένη σε ενημερωνω αν δεν το γνωριζεις ,οτι στο παρακάτω thread,δηλωνουμε ποσοι και ποιοι θελουμε να παραγειλουμε ετοιμο το pcb,αν θελεις να το φτιαξεις μονος σου κανενα προβλημα ,απλα σε ενημερώνω μηπως και δεν το γνωριζεις .

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...290#post328290

----------


## TSAKALI

Καλησπερα σε ολους..
ηθελα να ρωτησω κυριως το Θανο, η οποιονδηποτε εχει φτιαξει τον αναλυτη, αν συναντησε δυσκολια στον προγραμματισμο του PIC.
το εφτιαξα το "εργαλειο" αλλα κατι δεν παει καλα, ενω ξεκιναει κανονικα,
μετα το καλιμπραρισμα, μου βγαζει L-M 56 ,   L-R 0 ,  M-R 31. αυτες ειναι 
μαλλον οι αντιστασεις που βλεπει ο προσσεσορας.
Θανο εσενα τι σου  βγαζει μετα το CAL  ??
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..

----------


## kopla

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, το εχω δει το thread. Έχω τον εξοπλισμό για να φτιάχνω πλακέτες :Wink:  (1 layer, προσεχώς 2) και silkscreen... αλλα μου χαλασε ο Laser εκτυπωτής :Drool:  και ήταν και εγχρωμος samsung (400e)

----------


## TSAKALI

ανεβαζω και μερικες φωτο..
και μια ερωτηση ακομη, γιατι ειμαι ασχετος απο pic, 
τι ειναι τα  CONFIGURATION WORDS ,των pic??

----------


## kopla

Είναι ας πουμε οδηγίες προς τον pic για τη λειτουργία του. ΠΧ αν θα ειναι ενεργός ο wdt, αν θα προγραμματιστεί με χαμηλή τάση, για τον χρονισμό τι να περιμένει (hs, xt ......) και πολλά άλλα. Αναλογα το πόσες ειναι οι ρυθμίσεις, μπορει να εχει και 1 και 2 config words.

----------


## Thanos10

Σωστα στα δειχνει δες και τις δικες μου τις φωτο.

----------


## Thanos10

Εκανες καμια μετρηση.

----------


## TSAKALI

δεν μετραει σωστα ,οτι ναναι δειχνει, εβαλα γνωστο τρανζιστορ (καινουριο) και εβγαζε αλλου τους ακροδεκτες.
οι αρχικες αντιστασεις μετα το CAL,
ετσι πρεπει να ειναι?? δεν πρεπει να ειναι ολες ιδια τιμη?
διαβασα σε φορουμ ξενο, οτι μπορει να φταινε τα 4052, και αυτα τα αλλαξα μεταξυ τους, παλι το ιδιο...
κατι μου λεει οτι φταιει ο προγραμματισμος του...γιατι μονο την πρωτη φορα που το ανοιγω γραφει cal error, μετα το κλεινω το ανοιγω και αφου
γραψει την διαφημηση του ελεκτορ..βγαζει no component.

----------


## Xarry

Θανο το κουτι απο που το πηρες;

----------


## Thanos10

Μηπως υπαρχει λαθος στην συνδεσμολογια για δες, οταν βαλεις ενα τρατζινστορ ασχετα  πως θα το βαλεις θα πρεπει να δεις ενδειξεις.

----------


## Thanos10

Χαρη το ειχα παρει απο τον κατουμα ποιο παλια.

----------


## TSAKALI

εχει ενδειξεις ,αλλα οταν το συνδεω διαφορετικα μου βγαζει αλλα.
το κυκλωμα ειναι σωστο , αλλιως δεν θα εδειχνε τιποτα, και οι ακροδεκτες ειναι στη σωστη σειρα, γιατι το τσεκαρω με βραχυκυκλωμα , αφαιρωντας εναν εναν.  μηπως φταιει το clock ?? ειναι ευαισθητοι οι PIC ?

----------


## Thanos10

Σαββα δεν ξερω εκανες τις ρυθμισεις που πρεπει στο σχεδιο υπαρχει ενας βραχυκυκλωτηρας JP1 λοιπον βαζεις τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα και βραχυκυκλωνεις τους τρεις ακροδεκτες του οργανου υστερα δεινεις ταση στο κυκλωμα αμεσως στην οθονη θα σου γραψει να απομακρυνεις τον βραχυκυκλωτηρα ( cal remove jumper ) μετα μονο του θα κανει καποιες ρυθμισεις μετα τα τρια καλωδια τα ξεβραχυκυκλωνεις και ειναι ετοιμο.
Για καντα και μας λες.

----------


## TSAKALI

το εκανα ετσι ακριβως. και λειτιυργει σωστα μεχρι εκει..
αυτο πρεπει να γινεται καθε φορα που το ανοιγουμε?
αντι για τζαμπερακι εβαλα μπουτον στην προσοψη,
και καθε φορα που το ανοιγω εχω βραχυκυκλωμενους τους ακροδεκτες
και πατημενο το μπουτον..

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι μια φορα γινεται κλειστω και ανοιξε και μετρα και πες μας.
Το τζαμπερ δεν το ξανα βαζεις.

----------


## TSAKALI

το προγραμματισα ξανα , και εκανα αυτο που ειπες, αλλα κανει παλι τα ιδια
Φιλε  Θανο ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια. θα το ψαξω λιγακι καλυτερα 
να μην ζαλιζω εδω το φορουμ..

----------


## moutoulos

Θάνο ποιόν PIC έχεις βάλει, βρήκες τον 876 ή άλλον?.

----------


## kopla

Υπαρχει πουθενά το silkscreen μόνο του  ?

----------


## Thanos10

Γρηγορη τον 876 εχω βαλει.

----------


## nikknikk4

ψαχνωντας στο internet βρηκα δυο εκδοσεις PIC16F876-20/SP για την κατασκευη ποια μας κανει ?

1)
8BIT FLASH MCU, 16F876, SDIL28; EEPROM Memory Size:256Byte; RAM Memory Size:368Byte; No of I/O Lines:22; No. of ADC Inputs:5; No. of Timers:1; Clock Frequency:20MHz; Case Style:SDIL; No. of Pins:28; Operating Temperature Range:0°C to +70°C; Max Operating Temperature:70°C; Min Temperature Operating:0°C; Base Number:16; Device Marking:PIC16F876-20/SP.; IC Generic Number:16F876; IC Temperature Range:Commercial; Logic Function Number:16F876; Memory Configuration:8192x14; Memory Size:8Kb; Memory Type:Flash; Microprocessor/Controller Features:2 PWM, Brown- Out Detection, Watchdog , In-System Programming; No. of Bits:8 

2)
8BIT FLASH MCU, 16F876, SDIL28; Series:PIC16F; Memory Size, Flash:14KB; EEPROM Memory Size:256Byte; RAM Memory Size:368Byte; No of I/O Lines:22; No. of ADC Inputs:5; No. of Timers:1; No. of PWM Channels:2; Clock Frequency:20MHz; Interface Type:I2C, SPI, USART; Voltage, Supply Min:4V; Voltage, Supply Max:5.5V; Termination Type:Through Hole; Case Style :Very Happy: IP; No. of Pins:22; Operating Temperature Range:0°C to +70°C; Max Operating Temperature:70°C; Min Temperature Operating:0°C; Base Number:16; IC Generic Number:16F876; IC Temperature Range:Commercial; Logic Function Number:16F876; Memory Configuration:8192x14; Memory Size:8KB; Memory Type:FLASH; Microprocessor/Controller Features:2 PWM, Brown- Out Detection, Watchdog , In-System Programming; No. of Bits:8

----------


## Thanos10

> ψαχνωντας στο internet βρηκα δυο εκδοσεις PIC16F876-20/SP για την κατασκευη ποια μας κανει ?
> 
> 1)
> 8BIT FLASH MCU, 16F876, SDIL28; EEPROM Memory Size:256Byte; RAM Memory Size:368Byte; No of I/O Lines:22; No. of ADC Inputs:5; No. of Timers:1; Clock Frequency:20MHz; Case Style:SDIL; No. of Pins:28; Operating Temperature Range:0°C to +70°C; Max Operating Temperature:70°C; Min Temperature Operating:0°C; Base Number:16; Device Marking:PIC16F876-20/SP.; IC Generic Number:16F876; IC Temperature Range:Commercial; Logic Function Number:16F876; Memory Configuration:8192x14; Memory Size:8Kb; Memory Type:Flash; Microprocessor/Controller Features:2 PWM, Brown- Out Detection, Watchdog , In-System Programming; No. of Bits:8 
> 
> 2)
> 8BIT FLASH MCU, 16F876, SDIL28; Series:PIC16F; Memory Size, Flash:14KB; EEPROM Memory Size:256Byte; RAM Memory Size:368Byte; No of I/O Lines:22; No. of ADC Inputs:5; No. of Timers:1; No. of PWM Channels:2; Clock Frequency:20MHz; Interface Type:I2C, SPI, USART; Voltage, Supply Min:4V; Voltage, Supply Max:5.5V; Termination Type:Through Hole; Case StyleIP; No. of Pins:22; Operating Temperature Range:0°C to +70°C; Max Operating Temperature:70°C; Min Temperature Operating:0°C; Base Number:16; IC Generic Number:16F876; IC Temperature Range:Commercial; Logic Function Number:16F876; Memory Configuration:8192x14; Memory Size:8KB; Memory Type:FLASH; Microprocessor/Controller Features:2 PWM, Brown- Out Detection, Watchdog , In-System Programming; No. of Bits:8



 O PIC 16f876-20/SP αυτος μας κανει.

----------


## nikknikk4

Στο site darlas.gr πας αναζήτηση και βάζεις pic16f876-20/sp και σου βγάζει 3 αποτελέσματα

Και τα 3 είναι PIC16F876-20/SP το 1)* €6,30* *τ ο 2)* *€9,70* *3) είναι μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα από ότι βλέπω το ζήτημα είναι η επιλογή ανάμεσα στο 1)* και το 2)

Παρά το ότι έχουν διαφορετικό κωδικό παραγγελίας και κόστος έχουν ίδια φωτογραφία και όνομα 

PIC16F876-20/SP 

Μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη ?

----------


## kopla

*€6,30 :* Not RoHS*
**€9,70 :* RoHS*
**€125,45 :* Tube 15 κομματιών (RoHS)

----------


## moutoulos

Μήπως κάνουν όλοι, γιατί στο άρθρο του Elektor (επισύναψη) , 
δεν διευκρινίζει κάτι ...


Τώρα το είδα ...




> *€6,30 :* Not RoHS*
> **€9,70 :* RoHS*
> **€125,45 :* Tube 15 κομματιών (RoHS)



Άρα είναι ίδιοι ...

----------


## nikknikk4

Σωστά είναι ίδιοι εγώ τους κοιτούσα τσεκάροντας το κουτάκι σύγκριση και δεν έβλεπα τίποτα εκεί

Εάν τους δεις ένα ένα τότε βγάζει και το RoHS

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## weather1967

Παρεπιπτοντος σημερα ημουν στου Βενιερη στο Περιστερι.
Και ειδα τους αναλυτες ημιαγωγων καθως ειχε και αναλυτες LCR .
Tα χαζευα στην βιτρινα  :Smile: ,ατιμη τεχνολογια τι εχουν βγαλει την σημερον.
Μαρκα Εγγλεζικα ΑTLAS

Τιμές ?  :Unsure: 

100 ευρώ ο αναλυτης ημιαγωγων 
βρηκα και απο το google  τις  σελιδες τους για να δω τα χαρακτηριστικα τους .

http://www.peakelec.co.uk/acatalog/jz_dca55.html

Και 130 ευρω ο LCR meter 

http://www.peakelec.co.uk/acatalog/jz_lcr40.html

----------


## JIM_6146B

Γειά σας παιδιά  ο αναλυτής ημιαγωγών  είναι έτοιμος  και δουλέυει άψογα αλλά παρατήρησα 

οτι τα  tip127 , tip122  και μάλλον άλλα darlington δεν τα βλέπει  αν αφαιρέσω τον εναν ακροδέκτη τα βγάζει σαν δίοδο ...


Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει τον αναλυτή να δοκιμάσει τα παραπάνω τραντζιστορ ?


Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Thanos10

> Γειά σας παιδιά ο αναλυτής ημιαγωγών είναι έτοιμος και δουλέυει άψογα αλλά παρατήρησα 
> 
> οτι τα tip127 , tip122 και μάλλον άλλα darlington δεν τα βλέπει αν αφαιρέσω τον εναν ακροδέκτη τα βγάζει σαν δίοδο ...
> 
> 
> Μπορεί κάποιος που έχει τον αναλυτή να δοκιμάσει τα παραπάνω τραντζιστορ ?
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ



Ο αναλυτης δεν μετρα darlington.

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Ο αναλυτης δεν μετρα darlington.



και λέω......

ερώτημα 

α) αν αλλάξω τους καροδέκτες να βάλω μακρύτερους (καλώδιο-μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση ) θα πρεπει να ξανα καλιπράρω >>>

β) Εχουμαι κάπου καμιά λίστα τι μετράει ?


γ)  μέχρι πόσα εκατοστά πρέπει να είναι το καλώδιο που ενώνει το lcd  με τη πλακέτα ?

Ευχαριστώ  :Lol:

----------


## Thanos10

Συνηθως οι ακροδεκτες στα οργανα μετρησης θα πρεπει να ειναι οσο ποιο κοντοι γινεται βεβαια χωρις αυτο να δυσκολευει την μετρηση.
Για την LCD και εδω καλο θα ειναι να ειναι  κοντα και μακρυα απο μετασχηματιστες.
Τι μετραει ολα τα τρατζινστορ ΝΡΝ και ΡΝΡ,διοδους, FET, MOSFET.

----------


## nikman

ΥΠΑΡΧΗ ΤΟ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ ELEKTOR

----------


## gsmaster

Λοιπόν μόλις δοκίμασα τον PIC16F876*A* στην συγκεκριμένη κατασκευή και εμφανίζει την αρχική οθόνη, και άλλες επιλογές. *Δεν ξέρω σίγουρα αν είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό* με αυτόν τον μικροελεκτή αλλά απο τις δοκιμές μου φαίνεται να δουλεύει. 

Οι δοκιμές έγιναν χωρίς τα 3 ολοκληρωμένα και άλλα υλικά πάνω στην πλακέτα.

----------


## weather1967

Moλις παρελαβα και εγω την πλακετα,απο τον καλο φιλο niknik4 Νικο ,που χαρη στην παροτρυνση του,δεν τα παρατησα λογο pic,και τον ευχαριστω θερμα.
Ξεκινησα την συναρμολογηση ,και βλεπω στα υλικα γραφει R 16 27 Ohm ,αλλα στην πλακετα δεν βρισκω καμμια υποδοχη R 16 μηπως αρχισε και ανεβαινει η πρεσβυωπια και δεν βλεπω να υπαρχει  :Blushing: ? ,η μηπως το ελεκτορ εχει κανει λαθος ?

Edit :Oυτε ο ηλεκτρολυτικος C 10 δεν βλεπω να εχει υποδοχή πουθενά ,ααα δεν παω καλα.

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη η R16 & C10 δεν υπαρχουν στο τυπωμενο δεν χρειαζονται η R16 τροφοδοτει το VDD της οθονης με 5ν αλλα εκει υπαρχει μια συνδεση η J2 οποτε ξεχνας την R16 & C10.

----------


## weather1967

Kαι παλι σε ευχαριστω Θανο.

----------


## briko

> ΥΠΑΡΧΗ ΤΟ ΚΕΙΜΕΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΗ ΤΟΥ ELEKTOR





http://rs691tl3.rapidshare.com/files...__________.rar

----------


## weather1967

Πολυ χρησιμο το rapid share του φιλου briko ,προσπαθω να το κατεβασω αλλα λεει οτι ειναι foul απο χρηστες και αναμενω .

Τελειωσα και το μονταρισμα της πλακετας του Γρηγορη,το μονο που οσο και αν γυρισα δεν βρηκα ηταν τα 3 ολοκληρωμενα,και αναμονη να ερθουν.
Και παλι συγχαρητηρια στον καλο φιλο Γρηγορη.Ειχα ξενυνηθηση λογο που οτι σε διατρυτες που δουλευω παντα ,επειδη δεν γνωριζω να κανω τυπωμενα,οτι μπορει σε 1 ωρα να μονταρεις ενα κυκλωμα  :Lol: .

----------


## Thanos10

Δημητρη τυπωμενα μπορεις να κανεις ευκολα και μονος σου, βεβαια χωρις μασκα και τοπογραφικο αν και αυτο γινεται (το τοπογραφικο).
Εγω πηρα εναν εκτηπωτη laser και χαρτι CPM 6.1.

----------


## weather1967

Ναι το ξερω Θανο,αλλα δεν εχω καποιον να μου δειξη,για να τα καταλαβεις αυτα πρεπει να κανεις τον βοηθό σε καποιον εμπειρο.
Δεχομαι να γινω βοηθος σου στο επομενο τυπωμενο που θα κανεις,αν θελεις  :Smile: .

----------


## lastid

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί ο αναλυτής δεν μετρά Darlington?
FET μετρά?

----------


## Thanos10

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί ο αναλυτής δεν μετρά Darlington?
> FET μετρά?



FET μετρα για darlington οχι, τωρα γιατι ειναι θεμα κωδικα πιστευω και τον κωδικα δεν τον εχει δωσει το Ελεκτορ μονο το ΗΕΧ υπαρχει.

----------


## nikknikk4

για κοιτάξτε εδώ 




*Automatic Component Identification of:*
Bipolar transistors, with or without protection diode and/or B-E shunt resistor*Darlington Transistors*Enhancement Mode MOSFETsDepletion Mode MOSFETs Junction FETsTriacsThyristorsDiodes/LEDsDiode Arrays (dual diodes) *** NEW!!Unijunction transistorshttp://www.m3electronix.com/features.html
http://www.m3electronix.com/M3SA-V3acro.zip


*Thanos10* μηπως μπορεις να βγαλεις καποια ακρη από εδώ ?
.

----------


## weather1967

> http://rs691tl3.rapidshare.com/files...__________.rar



Πολύ χρήσιμο το άρθρο στα Ελληνικά,σε ευχαριστουμε φιλε briko.

----------


## tasosmos

Μιας που δεν εχω και πολλες επαφες με pic ξερει καποιος αν μπορουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε τον 16F886 αντι για τον 876? 

Συμφωνα με την microchip εχει σταματησει η παραγωγη για τον 876 και προτεινεται ως αντικατασταση ο 886 http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts...cName=en010239.

Δεν ειναι απευθειας αντικατασταση οπως στους avr που σε αλλαγη μοντελου απλα αλλαζεις μερικα fuses και παιζει?

ο 886 απ'οτι βλεπω ειναι πολυ φτηνοτερος και πιο ευκολο να βρεθει.

----------


## Thanos10

> για κοιτάξτε εδώ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Automatic Component Identification of:*
> Bipolar transistors, with or without protection diode and/or B-E shunt resistor*Darlington Transistors*Enhancement Mode MOSFETsDepletion Mode MOSFETs Junction FETsTriacsThyristorsDiodes/LEDsDiode Arrays (dual diodes) *** NEW!!Unijunction transistorshttp://www.m3electronix.com/features.html
> http://www.m3electronix.com/M3SA-V3acro.zip
> ...



Εχω κατι αναλογο στα σκαρια με εναν Atmega8 μονο.

----------


## darthtony

το συγκεκριμένο όργανο, μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα απο μικροελεγκτές, και γενικά είμαι πολύ αρχάριος. λέει κάποιοα στιγμή(όταν ξεβαρεθώ) 
να παραγγείλω την πλακέτα και τον μικροελεγκτή προγραμματισμένο, ή θα τα κάνω θάλασσα?

----------


## nikknikk4

> το συγκεκριμένο όργανο, μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον, αλλά δεν έχω ιδέα απο μικροελεγκτές, και γενικά είμαι πολύ αρχάριος. λέει κάποιοα στιγμή(όταν ξεβαρεθώ) 
> να παραγγείλω την πλακέτα και τον μικροελεγκτή προγραμματισμένο, ή θα τα κάνω θάλασσα?



λέει 


.

----------


## weather1967

Aντώνη εφοσον τα καταφερα εγώ ,να προγραματισω pic που ημουν ο πλεον ασχετος εδω,με την μεγαλη και απλοχερη βοηθεια φυσικα των καλων συναδελφων ,μην φοβασαι τιποτα.
Μια αποφαση ειναι η πεφτεις στην θαλασσα και βουτάς ,αλλα ξερεις οτι σε περιπτωση βαρυτητας δεν θα πνιγεις ,αλλα θα σε σωσουν οι καλοι συναδελφοι,η καθεσε και το μοιρολατρεις το θεμα ,εγω προσωπικα το μοιρολατρουσα δεν ξερω απο pic ,αστο καλυτερα ,θα τα κανω θαλασσα, ειναι ζαλουρα ,και τετοια,αλλα τελικα αλλαξα γνωμη ορμησα στην θαλασσα τρεχοντας και χωρις βατραχοπεδιλα μαλιστα ,και με εσωσαν βεβαια οι συναδελφοι ,αλλα εμαθα και μπανιο  :Biggrin: .

----------


## Thanos10

Ειδες Δημητρη ποσο απλο ειναι με τους πικ και με αυτον τον προγραμματιστη θα εχουμε και συνεχεια τωρα που το εμαθες.

----------


## Thanos10

nikknikk4 μολις προγραμματισα τον avr atmega8 μονο αυτον εχει το οργανο αυριο θα κανω δοκιμες και να δω μηπως χρειαζονται τιποτα αλλαγες, στο λινκ που ανεβασες δεν εχει σχηματικο αυτοι μονο το πουλανε.

----------


## weather1967

> Ειδες Δημητρη ποσο απλο ειναι με τους πικ και με αυτον τον προγραμματιστη θα εχουμε και συνεχεια τωρα που το εμαθες.



Nα εισαι καλα Θανο ,εμαθα αλλα ειχα και καλο δάσκαλο ομως,με μεγαλη υπομονη  :Smile: .
Α Θανο οταν κανεις κατασκευη οργάνων ,αν θελεις τυπωνε σε παρακαλω 2 πλακετες ,χωρις τρυπες, τις τρυπες θα τις ανοιγω εγω,με το αζημιωτο φυσικα εννοειται :Biggrin: .
Αν μπορουμε να βρουμε ενα C meter εστω και L ,αλλα να μετραει απο 1 pf μεχρι 10.000 μF θα ηταν το τελειο οργανο ,γιατι ψαχνοντας τα περισσοτερα μετρανε μεχρι 900 nF και μετα αλλο οργανο σαν αυτο που ειχες φτιαξει εσυ μονο για μεγαλης χωρητικοτητας ηλεκτρολυτικους,δηλαδη να ειχαμε ενα σε ολα .

----------


## darthtony

ok ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση, κάποια στιγμή προς τα χριστούγεννα θα το δοκιμάσω. τον μΕ να τον πάρω προγραμματισμένω, ή καλύτερα να δοκιμάσω μόνος μου? πρέπει να πάρω ξεχωριστή πλάκετα για να τον προγραμματίσω?

----------


## weather1967

> ok ευχαριστώ για την ενθάρρυνση, κάποια στιγμή προς τα χριστούγεννα θα το δοκιμάσω. τον μΕ να τον πάρω προγραμματισμένω, ή καλύτερα να δοκιμάσω μόνος μου? πρέπει να πάρω ξεχωριστή πλάκετα για να τον προγραμματίσω?



Αντωνη εγω σου συνιστω να παρεις εναν programmer

http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...arjl5pinio9867

που ειναι και δοκιμασμενος και λειτουργει καλα ,απο αρκετους συναδελφους,και να τον εχεις και για μελλοντικες κατασκευες με μικροελεχτες ,απλα βαζεις πανω στην πρασινη θηκη τον pic κατεβαζεις τον μοχλο και ειναι ετοιμος για τον προγραματισμο ,το manual για τον προγραματισμο υπαρχει εδω βημα-βημα ,με πρωτος και καλυτερο αδαει εμενα  :Smile: . 

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=46641&page=4

----------


## P@s@ris!

ποποποπο βλέπω οι πλακέτες σκίζουν...μπράβο παιδιά...!!!!!!άντε καλά κολλήματα τώρα!!!!!

----------


## weather1967

O Φανός μολις σημερα εφερε 74HC4052 του εχουν απομεινη καμμια 20-30 αρια κομματια ακομα ,οποιος ενδιαφερεται  να σπευση ταχέως  :Smile: .

----------


## weather1967

Τελικα μαζευοντας απο εδω και απο εκει ολα τα κομματια το τελειωσα τον αναλυτη και ειναι αψογο.
Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την πολυτιμη βοηθεια στα παρακατω μελη:
Toν Θάνο thanos 10 Για πολυτιμη την βοηθεια του στο κυκλωμα,και στoυς pic
Toν Γρηγορη moutoulos Για τις τοσο τελειες πλακετες
Toν Lordi (συγγνωμη που δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα του) για την μεταφορα των πλακετων απο Πατρα στην Αθηνα
Τον niknik4 Nίκο Για την παροτρυνση,μην τα παρατησω λογο pic,και να την κανω την κατασκευη,και για την μεταφορα της πλακετας στην περιοχη μου.

Εχω ενα concept βημα-βημα με περισσοτερες φωτος μεγαλυτερης αναλυσης στην παρακατω ιστοσελιδα 

http://users.otenet.gr/~meteo/projec...er-tester.html

----------


## JIM_6146B

Σιγά - σιγά το γεμίζεις το εργαστήριο σου  :Smile: 

καλοδούλευτος ο νέος εξοπλισμό 

 :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:  :Applause:

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο Δημητρη αντε να παμε και για αλλα.

----------


## weather1967

Eυχαριστώ παιδιά 
Δημήτρη αυριο ,πρωτα ο θεος ,θα δεις το σχεδιο της πλακετας σου ,υλοποιημενο  :Lol: .
Εxω ολα τα  υλικα για το πολυοργανο εκτος τον pic και το smd ,δωθηκε παραγγελια και για αυτα τα 2 
Θανου ετοιμασου για να σε ζαλισω παλι  :Blushing: .

----------


## nikknikk4

*Ωραίος ο Δημήτρης* οι φωτογραφίες *όμως όχι* (δεν φαίνονται καλά κάνε κάτι ίσως φταίει το κίτρινο πετσετάκι
που δεν καλύπτει όλο το φόντο όπως στις φωτογραφίες σε άλλες κατασκευές σου)

Μπράβο αντε και στο επόμενο post με πολυόργανο

.

----------


## weather1967

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol: 
Να σαι καλα Νικο
Το κιτρινο πετσετάκη ,το εχω για copyright δεν χρειαζεται υδατογράφημα ,απλα κιτρινο πετσετακη ενας μονο λολός εχει  :Lol: .

----------


## weather1967

Ανεβασα και ενα βιντεο ,για την λειτουργια του

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFIXZHIfRA0"]YouTube- Semiconductor analyzer tester[/ame]

----------


## moutoulos

:Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  Καλά Δημήτρη ..., γελάω γιατί στην αρχή έκανες και τον "δύσκολο" με την πλακέτα,
δεν σε ενδιέφερε η κατασκευή. Βλέπω όμως μετά απο παρότρυνση του Νίκου την τελείωσες τελικά πρώτος  :W00t:  !!!.

Ωραία έγινε !!!!!!!

----------


## weather1967

Αστα Γρηγόρη,νούμερο έγινα  :Lol: ,εγω να δεις πως το σκεφτομαι ,που απο την μια μερα στην αλλη ,χάρη στο φορουμ μας με τους υπεροχους συναδελφους ,καταφερα να κανω κατασκευη με pic. :Rolleyes:

----------


## KOKAR

ενδεικτική τιμή για το 74HC4052

http://uk.farnell.com/nxp/74hc4052n/...6-5v/dp/380921

ενδεικτική τιμή για τον PIC

http://uk.farnell.com/microchip/pic16f876-20-sp/8bit-flash-mcu-16f876-sdil28/dp/9761276 

order code για τον PIC *9761276*

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΥ ΑΝΕΣΤΗΣ

καλησπερα στα παιδια ειμαι καινουργιο μελος,και θα ηθελα πολυ να ασχοληθω με της κατασκευες,η συγκεκριμενη κατασκευη με ενδιαφερει να την φτιαξω που θα βρω την πλακετα,μαζι και τα υπολοιπα υλικα.

----------


## Radiometer

Μόλις τελείωσα το μοντάρισμα και της δικιάς μου κατασκευής  :Smile: 

ανεβάζω μερικές φωτογραφίες.....

----------


## Thanos10

Ωραιο το εφιαξες βλεπω και τροφοδοτικο switching.

----------


## Radiometer

> Ωραιο το εφιαξες βλεπω και τροφοδοτικο switching.



να σε καλά, ναι είχα ένα παλιό φορτιστή από κινητό και είπα να τον αξιοποιήσω κατάλληλα  :Smile:

----------


## weather1967

Καλοριζικος Γιάννη πολυ ωραιο ,και καλες μετρησεις  :Smile: .
Μια ερωτηση ,γιατι δεν το εκανες με μπαταρία ? να μην εχεις καλωδια -μπριζες .

----------


## moutoulos

Μπράβο Γιάννη ..., συμπαθητική η κατασκευούλα σου ..., "βγάζει" ζεστασιά  :Blink: .
 :OK:  :OK: 

Εγώ να δω πότε θα την φτιάξω ...  :Huh:

----------


## Radiometer

> Μια ερωτηση ,γιατι δεν το εκανες με μπαταρία ? να μην εχεις καλωδια -μπριζες .



με την μπαταριά άμα το ξεχνούσα αναμμένο πάει τελείωσε, είχα  ένα τροφοδοτικο switching διαθέσιμο και το έβαλα





> Μπράβο Γιάννη ..., συμπαθητική η κατασκευούλα σου ..., "βγάζει" ζεστασιά



ναι moutoulos τώρα που έπιασαν και τα κρύα να έχω μια σομπιτσα  :Tongue2:  :Lol:

----------


## kx5

Επειδή τώρα βρήκα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ:
Αντιμετώπισε κανείς προβλήματα στον προγραμματισμό? Γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος κώδικας δε λέει να περάσει με τίποτα στον pic - ούτε και στον Α.
Δεν έχει πρόβλημα ούτε ο προγραμματιστής μου άλλα ούτε ο μικροελεγκτής.

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα τον αναλυτη τον εχουν φιαξει πολλοι και εγω που τον παρουσιασα και δεν ειχε προβλημα κανενας.

----------


## kx5

Χμμ... οκ. Ευχαριστώ Θάνο.
Οπότε κάπου κάνω λάθος, αλλά δεν ξέρω σε τι  :whistle:

----------


## dj_mike

Συγχαρητηρια για την ωραια και χρησιμη κατασκευη! 
Τωρα που τελειωνει η εξεταστικη σκεφτομαι να κατσω να την φτιαξω και γω, φαινεται πολυ χρησιμη για το εργαστηριο μου.
Εχω να κανω ομως καποιες αρχικες ερωτησεις μιας και ειμαι πρωταρης σε αυτα:

1.Εχω ενα προγραμματιστη που φρτιαξαμε στην σχολη και προγραμματιζουμε pic16f628, μπορει να προγραμματισει ο ιδιος και τον μικροελεκτη της κατασκευης?Συνηθως προγραμματιζω με το epicwin , εκει πριν πατησω programm εχει επιλογες οπως ΧΤ oscillator, power timer up enable κτλ. Αυτα πως πρεπει να τα εχω επιλεγμενα?Επισης θα με ενδιεφερε πολυ να εβλεπα τον κωδικα του προγραμματος σε C η assemply αν φυσικη γινεται.

2.Απο οτι ειχα δει ειχε γινει μια ομαδικη παραγγελια για την πλακετα της κατασκευης, εγω σκεφτομαι να την κανω μονος μου για να μαθαινω, στα pdf ομως βλεπω αρκετα μικρους αγωγους, θα μπορεσω να την φτιαξω με την μεθοδο φωτοτυπικου-σιδερωματος?

3.Radiometer στην φοτο μου αρεσε πολυ το κουτι της κατασκευης, απο ποιο μαγαζι της Θεσσνικης μπορω να το προμηθευτω?

Ευχαριστω

----------


## Radiometer

> Επειδή τώρα βρήκα χρόνο να ασχοληθώ:
> Αντιμετώπισε κανείς προβλήματα στον προγραμματισμό? Γιατί ο συγκεκριμένος κώδικας δε λέει να περάσει με τίποτα στον pic - ούτε και στον Α.
> Δεν έχει πρόβλημα ούτε ο προγραμματιστής μου άλλα ούτε ο μικροελεγκτής.



και εγώ  παιδεύτηκα λίγο με τον προγραμματισμό αφού πρώτα έκαψα έναν 876  :Tongue: 
με το MPLAB και τον 16F876 και με τα παρακάτω Configuration Bits δούλεψε

Oscillator-----------------------RC
Watchdog Timer-------------Off
Power Up Timer-------------On
Brown Out Detect-----------Off
Low Voltage Program------Enabled
Flash Program Write-------Enabled
Flash EE Read Protect---On
Code Protect------------------Off






> 3.Radiometer στην φοτο μου αρεσε πολυ το κουτι της κατασκευης, απο ποιο μαγαζι της Θεσσνικης μπορω να το προμηθευτω?



από το Radio 741 το πήρα αν θυμάμαι καλά και πρέπει να το έχει και ο Ιωαννιδης

----------


## dj_mike

το radio 741 ειναι κοντα στην Βουλγαρη πανω στην οδο Κ. Καραμανλη?
Ποσο κοστισε το κουτι?
θελω να βρω και μια οθονη με μπλε φοντο και λευκους χαρακτηρες. Αλλα καπου ειχα ακουσει οτι δυσκολα θα βρω κατι τετοιο Θεσσνικη, ολοι εχουν τις κλασικες μπρασινες.

----------


## Radiometer

> το radio 741 ειναι κοντα στην Βουλγαρη πανω στην οδο Κ. Καραμανλη?
> Ποσο κοστισε το κουτι?
> θελω να βρω και μια οθονη με μπλε φοντο και λευκους χαρακτηρες. Αλλα καπου ειχα ακουσει οτι δυσκολα θα βρω κατι τετοιο Θεσσνικη, ολοι εχουν τις κλασικες μπρασινες.



ναι εκεί είναι το κατάστημα όσο για την τιμή δεν θυμάμαι,

για οθόνη θα πάρεις από εδώ http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...All-Categories

----------


## kx5

> και εγώ  παιδεύτηκα λίγο με τον προγραμματισμό αφού πρώτα έκαψα έναν 876 
> με το MPLAB και τον 16F876 και με τα παρακάτω Configuration Bits δούλεψε
> 
> Oscillator-----------------------RC
> Watchdog Timer-------------Off
> Power Up Timer-------------On
> Brown Out Detect-----------Off
> Low Voltage Program------Enabled
> Flash Program Write-------Enabled
> ...



Δυστυχώς δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη ακόμα. Έχω δοκιμάσει τα πάντα. Στη σελίδα του ελέκτορ αναφέρει ότι υπήρξε μπέρδεμα με τα fuses και δίνει τις σωστές ρυθμίσεις, παρόλα αυτά δεν έχω καταφέρει να ολοκληρώσω προγραμματισμό.

Δοκίμασα διαφορετικά hex από άλλες κατασκευές και φόρτωσαν κανονικά στον pic. 





> τθελω να βρω και μια οθονη με μπλε φοντο και λευκους χαρακτηρες. Αλλα καπου ειχα ακουσει οτι δυσκολα θα βρω κατι τετοιο Θεσσνικη, ολοι εχουν τις κλασικες μπρασινες.



ebay

----------


## dj_mike

ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## dj_mike

Στην πλακετα πανω το σημειο που κυκλωσα τι ακριβως ειναι τι πρεπει να συνδεσω εκει? Απο οτι καταλαβα λογικα εκει ειναι ο οθονη αλλα γιατι εχει συμβολο σαν να πρεπει να κολλησω καποιο εξαρτημα εκει?

----------


## nikknikk4

*Κοίτα λίγο παραπάνω τα post 39,40,41*

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=328258&postcount=39

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=328259&postcount=40

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=328260&postcount=41

.

----------


## dj_mike

Δεν το ειχα προσεχει οτι υπηρχε αναφορα πιο μπροστα σε αυτο.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## moutoulos

Σωστά, είναι για εξαρτήματα τεχνολογίας SMT.

----------


## nikman

ΟΤΑΝ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΩ ΤΗ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΑΡΧΙΚΑ Η ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ (Determinator for Elektor v1.00) ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΒΟΣΒΗΝΕΙ ΕΝ ΑΛΑΞ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΝΔΕΙΞΗ (Cal Remove junber) ΟΤΑΝ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΓΕΦΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΗ (Cal Error) ΔΕΝ ΞΕΚΙΝΑΕΙ Η ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΗΣ (ΤΟ ΡΙC EΙΝΑΙ ΤΟΥ ELEKTOR 030451-41)

----------


## dj_mike

Με αφορμη το τροφοδοτικο swiching που χρησιμοποιηθικε παραπανω για τον αναλυτη σκεφτικα να χρησιμοποιησω και γω κατι παρομοιο.
Εχω και γω παρατημενο ενα παλιο φορτιστη κινητου 4,9V 450mA και σκεφτικα να το βαλω ωστε να λειτουγρει με μπριζα και οχι με μπαταρια.
Η απορια μου ειναι οτι αφου ο αναλυτης λειτουργει με 9V γινεται να κανω αυτο το τροφοδοτικο να μπορεσει να τον οδηγησει αφου ειναι μονο στα 4,9V?
Εχω δει καποια κυκλωματα που εχουν κατι σαν σκαλα αποτελουμενη με διοδους και πυκνωτες και μπορουν να παρουν μια μικρη ταση οπως εδω και να μας την κανουν πολυ μεγαλυτερη στην εξοδο αλλα μπορουμε να τραβηξουμε αρκετα μικροτερο ρευμα.
Μπορω να κανω κατι τετοιο? Μηπως θα εχω προβληματα στην λειτουργια του μικροελεκτη η της οθονης?

----------


## Radiometer

Μιχάλης το τροφοδοτικό swiching  που έβαλα είναι από φορτιστή κινητού 4,9V 
άμα δεις το σχέδιο έχει ένα σταθεροποιητή 78l05 στα 5V στην τροφοδοσία, 
αυτό που έκανα είναι ότι δεν έβαλα καθόλου τον σταθεροποιητή και έδωσα απευθείας την τάση των 4,9V

----------


## dj_mike

Ευχαριστω.
Δεν το ειχα προσεξει. Απο οτι βλεπω πισω πρεπει να εχεις βαλει και ασφαλεια σωστα? στα ποσα mA ειναι?

----------


## dj_mike

Εκανα ενα λαθος πριν ο φορτιστης μου 4,5V ειναι και οχι 4,9V. Μηπως θα εχω κανενα προβλημα εστω και για αυτα τα 500mV κατω?

----------


## dj_mike

Εφτιαξα τον αναλυτη ολα ειναι ετοιμα αλλα εχω ενα μεγαλο προβλημα. Δεν μπορω να βρω πουθενα το 74HC4052. Πηγα σε 5 μαγαζια στην Θεσσ/νικη και τιποτα. Σε αυτον που πηγαινω παντα μου ειπε θα το κανει παραγγελια, περασε 1 μηνας και ακομα δεν μπορεσε να μου το βρει, πηρε τηλ και σε καποιους γνωστους του απο Αθηνα μηπως το εχουν αυτοι να το στειλουν αλλα και κει τιποτα, και μου λεει να ψαξω να βρω μηπως μπορω να βρω καποιο αλλο να το αντικαταστησω γιατι δεν μπορει να το βρει.
Μαλλον ολοι πεσαμε με τα μουτρα στον αναλυτη και εξαντλησαμε ολα τα ολοκληρωμενα σε ολα τα μαγαζια πανελλαδικα :Smile: 
Μπορει κανεις να με βοηθησει με ποιο αλλο να το αντικαταστησω?Η αν καποιος εχει 3 που να περισεψαν να μου τα στειλει και τα πληρωνω οσο κανουν.

----------


## weather1967

Μιχάλη παρε ενα τηλεφωνο τον Φανό στήν Αθήνα να το παραγείλης το εχει ετοιμοπαράδοτο  2103828748-2103803000.

----------


## dj_mike

Ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## babisko

Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να το παραγγείλεις από εδώ.
Έρχεται σε 15 μέρες περίπου με το ταχυδρομείο.

----------


## dj_mike

πολυ ωραιο το site βλεπω βεχει πολλα πραματα.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dj_mike

Καλησπερα,
Χτες το απογεμα καταφερα και τελειωσα την κατασκευη του αναλυτη, αλλα εχω ενα προβλημα. Οταν τον βαλω να δουλεψει το μονο που κανει ειναι να να δειχνει την πανω σειρα της LDC ολοκληρη αναμενη και τπτ αλλο.Ρυθμισα λιγο το τριμερ αλλα δεν εκανε καμια αλλαγη εκτος του κοντραστ.
Τι μπορει να φταιει?
Αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι οτι πριν ακομα βαλω πανω τον μικροελεκτη προγραμματισμενο ειχα δοκιμασει να το ανοιξω και εβγαλε παλι το ιδιο πραμα. οποτε ειτε ειχε μικροελεκτη πανω ειτε τον εχω εντελως βγαλμενο το ιδιο πραμα κανει.

----------


## Thanos10

Τυπωμενο εφιαξες μονος σου η εχεις αυτο που δινει το Ελεκτορ.
Ξανα προγραμματισε τον με κατι δεν πηγε καλα εκει.

----------


## dj_mike

μονος μου εκανα την αποχαλκωση της πλακετας δεν πιρα ετοιμη θα την ελεξω ξανα μηπως εχει καμια ατελεια. θα ξαναπρογραμματισω και τον μικροελεκτη.

----------


## KOKAR

off topic....
εγώ είχα αγοράσει την πλακέτα που είχε φτιάξει ο Moutoulos για να το φτιάξω
αλλά από οτι βλέπω θα μείνει στο ράφι.....αν κάποιος ενδιαφέρετε για την 
πλακέτα και μένει *Αθήνα* ας μου στείλει ΡΜ ..

----------


## dj_mike

Την πλακετα την ελεγξα αρκετες φορες, δειχνει να ειναι σωστη δεν βρικα καπου βραχυκυκλωμα η καμια διακοπη σε κανενα αγωγο. Οποτε τωρα μου μενει να κατσω να ξαναπρογραμματισω τον μικροελεκτη.
Κατω βαζω μια φοτο με το τι ακριβως μου δειχνει. Ειτε εχω πανω στην πλακετα το μικροελεκτη ειτε τον βγαλω τελειως παντα αυτο το πραμα δειχνει στην οθονη.

----------


## weather1967

Μιχάλη ξαναπρογραμάτισε τον pic ,η και αντικατεστησε τον ,μπορει να ειναι ελλατωματικος,εαν και εφοσον ολο το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα ειναι ok.

----------


## gsmaster

Τι οθόνη πήρες και πως την συνδεσες? Δώσε σημασία λίγο γιατί τα πιν στην πλακέτα δεν ταιριάζουν με τις συνηθέστερες οθόνες που κυκλοφορούν και έχουν διαστάσεις πλακέτας 80*36mm.

----------


## dj_mike

Αυτο δεν το ειχα σκεφτει... Νομιζα ολες το ιδιο ειναι δεν εχω ξανασχοληθει με lcd.Αυτη που ειβαλα ειναι: http://www.sure-electronics.net/mcu,...y/DE-LM003.pdf
Με καλωδιοταινια ετσι οπως βγαινουν παραλληλα τα pins απο την πλακετα ετσι παραλληλα τα συνδεσα και στην οθονη, με την ιδια φορα.

----------


## Thanos10

Πρεπει να εχεις κανει λαθος τη συνδεση τις οθονης.

----------


## weather1967

Aν μπορεις βγαλε μια φωτο εσωτερικα το κουτι με την κατασκευη να δουμε και να καταλαβουμε καλυτερα.

----------


## gsmaster

Δες λίγο το τρίμμερ που έχει πάνω η πλακέτα, να πηγαίνει στο ποδαράκι 3 της οθόνης. 

Έτσι όπως είναι η πλακέτα αρχικά, τα δυο πιν του backlight είναι δίπλα απο το πιν 1 αντι δίπλα απο το πιν 14.

----------


## classic

Γεια σας.
Σκεφτομαι να το κατασκευασω και εγω. Προχτες ειχα κατεβει Αθηνα και πηγα στο Φανο για τα υλικα. Αντι για 16F876-20/SP μου εδωσε το 16F876Α-20/ISP. 
Υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα??

----------


## shoco

Προσπαθω να προγραμματισω τον μΕ με το pickit2 και μου βγαζει verification error. Καμια ιδεα;

----------


## shoco

Κανείς δεν έχει το pickit2;

----------


## moutoulos

Μετά απο πολύ καιρό, αποφάσισα να το φτιάξω και εγώ.

Αφού είχα ψάξει αρκετά στο eBay, για PIC, να βρώ την απαιτούμενη ποσότητα που ήθελα (5τεμ), κατέληξα, 
μιας και δεν βρήκα εκεί (και όσα είχε δεν ερχόντουσαν Ελλάδα) στην RS Greece. Κοιτάζοντας την τιμή του 
PIC16F876-20/SP 20MHz 7.7ε, έκρινα οτι ήταν Οκ, που να τρέχω τώρα κτλ.

Χθές ήρθε η παραγγελία ..., βλέπω *9.35ε* τον κάθε PIC, *46.75ε* στο σύνολο αυτών (5τεμ). Παραγγέλνω και 
κάτι άλλα ..., μαζεύτηκαν περίπου 80 ευρώ. Πλήρωσα την άλλη μέρα τηλεφωνικά μέσου πιστωτικής κάρτας.

Τελικά ανακάλυψα οτι είναι χωρίς ΦΠΑ, οι τιμές που ανακοινώνονται στο site τους. 

*Δεν το αναφέρω σαν παράπονο*, απλά σαν γεγονός. Περισσότερο δε, το αναφέρω για να γνωρίζεται οτι 
ο PIC υπάρχει στη RSGreece.

----------


## babisko

Μετά από τόσο καιρό που είχα πάρει τα υλικά και την πλακέτα, κατασκεύασα και εγώ τον αναλυτή ημιαγωγών, κατασκευάστηκε και ρυθμίστηκε σύμφωνα με το άρθρο, ελέγχει σωστά όσα εξαρτήματα δοκίμασα, αλλά έχω ένα πρόβλημα.
Αφού κλείσω την τροφοδοσία, όταν την ξανανοίξω, χρειάζεται πάλι καλιμπράρισμα. Μου βγάζει το μήνυμα remove cal jumper, ενώ δεν υπάρχει τοποθετημένος βραχυκυκλωτήρας. Αν όμως βραχυκυκλώσω τους ακροδέκτες ελέγχου, κάνει το καλιμπράρισμα και μετράει κανονικά. Με την διακοπή της τροφοδοσίας, πάλι από την αρχή. Ο pic προγραμματίστηκε για τρίτη φορά, αλλά πάλι τα ίδια. Από ότι φαίνεται δεν αποθηκεύει την ρύθμιση ο pic. Κάποια λύση έχει να δώσει κάποιος;

----------


## dj_mike

Ετοιμος και ο δικος μου αναλυτης! Τελικα το λαθος που ειχα το βρικα ηταν στην καλωδιοταινια μια λαθος συνδεση.
Επισυναπτω κατω και μερικες φωτο. 

ΥΓ. Ενα ευχαριστω και στον κ. Θανο που εκανε αυτο το αρθρο και μπορεσαμε να βαλουμε στα εργαστηρια μας ενα χρησιμο εργαλειο.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Πολυ ωραια η κατασκευη dj!!  

Αντε να ετοιμαζομαι κι εγω σιγα-σιγα...

----------


## dj_mike

Ευχαριστω πολυ :Smile:

----------


## classic

Εσεις καλα τα πηγατε, αλλοιμονο σε εμενα.
Χρησιμοποιω το Win Pic για τον προγραμματισμο και εχω προβλημα. Μου βγαζει "ΣΦΑΛΜΑ Προγραμματισμου". Μερικες φορες φτανει μεχρι την επιβεβαιωση αλλα εκει τα φτυνει. Ενα παραδειγμα μηνυματος που διαβαζω 
"Verify Error: 002007: read 003FFF, wanted 000BF3".
Καμια ιδεα...... :Cursing:  :Cursing:  :Confused1:

----------


## Thanos10

Κατεβασε το icprog και δοκιμασε το ΗΕΧ ειναι ενταξει,μηπως σου διαφευγει κατι? κατα τον προγραμματισμο.

----------


## classic

Θα το κανω και θα σου πω!!!!

----------


## classic

Τελικα αλλαξα προγραμματιστη και προγραμματιστηκε ενταξει.
Τα τρανσιστορς και τα Φετ τα δειχνει σωστα, εχω ομως προβλημα με τις διοδους γιατι μου τις δειχνει μονο με τους ακροδεκτες 1 και 3 και οχι με τον μεσαιο. 
Κατα το καλιμπραρισμα μου βγαζει τις εσωτερικες αντιστασεις των 2 74HC4052 να ειναι 66R και του αλλου 150R. Λετε να εχει προβλημα το ολοκληρωμενο??????

----------


## dovegroup

Ηρθαν στα χέρια μου πρίν μερικές ημέρες πλακέτες του συγχωρεμένου του Μανώλη του Controlakis που ήθελε να φτιάξει αλλά δεν πρόλαβε...
Τις έφτιαξα χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη, την μία την κράτησα να την βάλω σε κουτί και την άλλη την έδωσα στον Γιώργη (ανηψιό του) που τις έφερε.
Για τον Μανώλη μας που έφυγε...

----------


## weather1967

Συγχαρητήρια Ακη 
Πολυ προσεγμενη και επαγγελματικου τυπου κατασκευη.

----------


## dovegroup

> Συγχαρητήρια Ακη 
> Πολυ προσεγμενη και επαγγελματικου τυπου κατασκευη.



Δημήτρη πώς πάνε οι μελέτες του καιρού?
Ευχαριστώ φίλε για το σχόλιο, είμαι κομματάκι άρρωστος με τις κατασκευές...

----------


## ts0gl1s

Μετά από τόσους μήνες που είχα ολοκλήρωση την συναρμολόγηση του κιτ και περίμενα πότε θα καθίσω να ασχοληθώ με τον Pic έγινε σήμερα παιδευτήκαμε με τον sv2oxf και οι δυο πρώτη φορά ασχοληθήκαμε με pic καταφέραμε λέμε να τον προγραμματίσουμε τον τοποθετούμε στο κιτ βάζουμε τροφοδοσία και τζίφος τπτ δεν ανάβει  :frown:

----------


## Thanos10

Καποιο λαθος θα υπαρχει ισως και στον προγραμματισμο ισως και στην συναρμολογιση,το οργανο δουλευει και δεν εχει προβλημα.
Θανο δεν ειναι κιτ ειναι μια κατασκευη απο το ελεκτορ απο εκει το βρηκα και το εφιαξα και το ανεβασα.

----------


## ts0gl1s

Το ξέρω κύριε Θάνο  από πού είναι και ευχαριστούμε πολλή για τις κατασκευές σας  δηλαδή άμα δεν έχει γίνει σωστά ο προγραμματισμός δεν ανάβει καν η οθόνη? Με πιο πρόγραμμα να δοκιμάσω τον προγραμματισμό ?

----------


## Thanos10

Τι προγραμματιστη εχεις ? και τι προγραμμα εχεις για τον προγραμματισμο?

----------


## ts0gl1s

Εχω τον DPL FLASH 2 (http://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&source...Q_cPNbdot1oQdw) το πρόγραμμα δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου pic  έλεγε όταν άνοιγε είναι ένα πολύ εργαλείο για pic έχει πολλές επιλογές  από ότι διαβάσαμε αλλά άστα βραστά κανένα εύκολο προγραμματακι που θα βρω!!!!!!!

----------


## Thanos10

Ο προγραμματιστης καλος ειναι εχεις ξανα προγραμματιση με αυτον?
Τις ασφαλειες τις βαζεις σωστα, πολλα μπορει να συνβαινουν.

----------


## ts0gl1s

Πρώτη φορά πήγα να προγραμματίσω σήμερα έκανα μια διάτρητη με μια βάση για τον pic και το σύνδεσα με την πρόσθετη πλακέτα που έχει το προγραμματιστιρι

----------


## Thanos10

Πρεπει να δεις ολη την κατασκευη απο την αρχη για τυχον λαθη, και αν προγραμματιζεται σωστα ο pic.

----------


## ts0gl1s

Σε περίπτωση που δεν προγραμματίζετε σωστά ο pic  δεν ανάβει ούτε η οθόνη ?πιο πρόγραμμα να δοκιμάσω? Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολλή για την βοήθεια

----------


## weather1967

Θανο η οθονη πρεπει να αναβει ,ασχετως αν εχεις προγραματιση η οχι τον  pic,κοιταξε ξανα το κυκλωμα σου ,οπως προανεφερε και ο Θανος.

----------


## stefanakis

Επειδή χρειάζομαι και γω ένα τέτοιο... πως θα μπορέσω να το προγραμματίσω.. ?

----------


## moutoulos

Στέφανε καλώς ήρθες.

Βασικά θες το HEX αυτού, και έναν Pic Programmer.

----------


## sargeid

Τελικά είπαμε ότι θέλουμε PIC16F876-20/SP αποκλειστικά? (αυτόν) ή μας κάνει και ο PIC16F876Α ? Συγνώμη που ρωτάω αλλά δεν κατάλαβα με σιγουριά.

----------


## sargeid

> Τελικά είπαμε ότι θέλουμε PIC16F876-20/SP αποκλειστικά? (αυτόν) ή μας κάνει και ο PIC16F876Α ? Συγνώμη που ρωτάω αλλά δεν κατάλαβα με σιγουριά.



Κάποιος?

----------


## paul333

> Κάποιος?



 http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post299043 

Στο συνημμενο αρχειο του Θανου μεσα στο 030451-11.zip 

 readme.txt

Processor PIC16F876-20/SP or PIC16F876A-20/SP 
file:SCA2005-V10E.HEX
Source: not available
checksum: 


Options:
Fosc: RC
WDT: disable
PWRT: enable
CP: off
CPD: off
Brownout: enable
LVP: enable
WRT: off
BKBUG: disable


και για το proteus
http://www.sendspace.com/file/8aduta

----------


## radiotimes

Και μερικες φωτο απο την δικη μου κατασκευη που επιτελους τελειωσε μετα απο 3 χρονια.Μπηκε και σε ωραιο κουτακι με Μ/Τ να δουλευει κει με ρευμα!!!!!
006.jpg001.jpg002.jpg005.jpg007.jpg

----------


## sargeid

Ρε παιδιά, ποια η διαφορά μεταξύ PIC16F876A I/SP και PIC16F876A 20/SP. Στις θερμοκρασίες διαφέρουν μόνο ?

----------


## paul333

το PIC16F876A I/SP δουλευει δεν υπαρχει πλεον 20/sp.

----------


## paul333

Εδω εχουν κανει σημερα μια παραγγελια και το ειδα και για να μην μπερδευτης
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post569787

MCU:                1x  579-PIC16F87620SP


Να πω οτι συμφωνα με την microchip το 20/sp δεν υπαρχει πλεον και κυκλοφορει το

http://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts...cname=en010240

PIC16F876A-E/SP
PIC16F876A-I/SP

και τα δυο ειναι Dip version επισης τα 4052 καλυτερα να μην μπουν σε βασεις.

και μια φωτο 

οι φωτο δεν ειναι απο δικια μου κατασκευη

----------


## sargeid

Γεια χαρά σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά! Φτάνοντας στο τελευταίο στάδιο της κατασκευής του αναλυτή κολλάω στον προγραμματισμό. Έχοντας τον παρακάτω programmer αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα, μέσω του pickit2 ν2.61 μου λέει : Warning: Hex loaded is larger than device. Έχει κανείς ιδέα πώς το φτιάχνουμε? Ούτε με το icprog περνάει ο κώδικας ούτε με το mplab. Καμία πρόταση ?(με άλλο κώδικα δν είχα πρόβλημα)pic_programmer_icp01.jpg
P5270038.jpg

----------


## sargeid

> Γεια χαρά σε όλους και χρόνια πολλά! Φτάνοντας στο τελευταίο στάδιο της κατασκευής του αναλυτή κολλάω στον προγραμματισμό. Έχοντας τον παρακάτω programmer αντιμετωπίζω το εξής πρόβλημα, μέσω του pickit2 ν2.61 μου λέει : Warning: Hex loaded is larger than device. Έχει κανείς ιδέα πώς το φτιάχνουμε? Ούτε με το icprog περνάει ο κώδικας ούτε με το mplab. Καμία πρόταση ?(με άλλο κώδικα δν είχα πρόβλημα)pic_programmer_icp01.jpg
> P5270038.jpg



O αναλυτής είναι γεγονός!! απλά το pickit 2  έχει ένα trick  στα config bits πρώτα τα ρυθμίζουμε και μετά απο τα tools κσετικαρουμε το enable code protector

----------


## yanis

παιδιά, ο αναλυτής αναγνωρίζει το εξάρτημα αμέσως? ή με το πάτημα κάποιου μπουτον?

----------


## moutoulos

Αμέσως ...

----------


## NOE

Καλημέρα,
ο Θάνος που χάθηκε? έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να δω δραστηριότητα του.

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

Μια ερώτηση για τον αναλυτή.... έχω ολοκληρώσει την κατασκευή (η πλακέττα προέρχεται από την ομαδική), και (*ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΟΤΙ*) έχω κάνει σωστά τον προγραμματισμό του pic (16F876-20/SP). Γενικά ο προγραμματιστής με παίδεψε λίγο, δεν ήρθε μαζί με οδηγούς. Μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες, πήρα το μήνυμα programming completed. Χρησιμοποιώ το microburn και ο προγραμματιστής είναι ο ακόλουθος

http://www.ebay.com/itm/K150-ICSP-US...item1c2cae6cb0


Όταν όμως ανάβω την συσκευή, ανάβει η οθόνη ΑΛΛΑ δεν εμφανίζεται τίποτις.....  (το ίδιο συμβαίνει κι όταν ο pic δεν είναι επάνω). Το ζητούμενο είναι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει ο προγραμματισμός/προγραμματιστής???




(τελευταία τα έχω βρει πολύ σκούρα με τις κατασκευές... θα αρχίσω να σκίζω διπλώματα.....)

----------


## μποζονιο

κανατε ομαδικη παραγγελια με ενδιαφερει και μενα ενα αναλυτης ημιαγωγων..

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

> κανατε ομαδικη παραγγελια με ενδιαφερει και μενα ενα αναλυτης ημιαγωγων..




Γιώργο η ομαδική έχει ολοκληρωθεί εδώ και 2 χρόνια.







> Μια ερώτηση για τον αναλυτή.... έχω ολοκληρώσει την κατασκευή (η πλακέττα προέρχεται από την ομαδική), και (*ΥΠΟΘΕΤΩ ΟΤΙ*) έχω κάνει σωστά τον προγραμματισμό του pic (16F876-20/SP). Γενικά ο προγραμματιστής με παίδεψε λίγο, δεν ήρθε μαζί με οδηγούς. Μετά από κάποιες προσπάθειες, πήρα το μήνυμα programming completed. Χρησιμοποιώ το microburn και ο προγραμματιστής είναι ο ακόλουθος
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/K150-ICSP-US...item1c2cae6cb0
> 
> 
> Όταν όμως ανάβω την συσκευή, ανάβει η οθόνη ΑΛΛΑ δεν εμφανίζεται τίποτις..... (το ίδιο συμβαίνει κι όταν ο pic δεν είναι επάνω). Το ζητούμενο είναι, υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει ο προγραμματισμός/προγραμματιστής???





Heeelppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Sad:

----------


## nikknikk4

Κοίταξε το κοντράστ της οθόνης βλέπεις μαύρα μπαράκια   ?

----------


## stratos111

> Heeelppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Δυο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβένουν
1) Δεν γράφετε σωστά ο pic
2) Λάθος συνδεσμολογία
Ξανατσέκαρε την πλακέτα και μετά δες για τον pic

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (06-02-13)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ελεγξε και τα configuration bits: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post346723

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (06-02-13)

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

> Κοίταξε το κοντράστ της οθόνης βλέπεις μαύρα μπαράκια   ?



Μπάρες-κουτάκια δεν βλέπω όσο κι αν κοιτάω (υπό γωνία). Φαντάζομαι δεν υπάρχει κάποια ρύθμιση να ελέγχει το κοντράστ (?). [πείραξα και το τρίμμερ αριστερά-δεξιά, τίποτις..]






> Δυο πράγματα μπορεί να συμβένουν
> 1) Δεν γράφετε σωστά ο pic
> 2) Λάθος συνδεσμολογία
> Ξανατσέκαρε την πλακέτα και μετά δες για τον pic




Ανεβάζω δύο φώτο από την κατασκευή μπας και δείτε και σεις κάτι που εγώ δεν βλέπω...











> Ελεγξε και τα configuration bits: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post346723



Χτές κοίταγα τα ποστ αυτά, εγώ χρησιμοποιώ το microburn, που έχει κάπως διαφορετική ονοματολογία. Με τις ρυθμίσεις του hex ο pic δεν γράφεται, αλλάζοντας διάφορα, πήρα τελικά το programming completed. Και όταν μετά κάνω read τον pic, εμφανίζεται το "πρόγραμμα".


Σκέφτομαι μπας και πάρω κάποιον 2ο προγραμματιστή (πχ. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Easy-to-USE-...item3f1b6e7215) αν και ελέω -$$$$$$, θα ήθελα να το αποφύγω.

----------


## nikknikk4

και χωρίς τον μικροελεγκτή επάνω πρέπει να βλέπεις μαύρες μπάρες  ρύθμισε το κοντράστ με το τρίμερ και εάν  δεν βλέπεις ,έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος στην συνδεσμολογία της οθόνης κοιτά  πάλι εάν είναι σωστή ,για κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα  κομμένο καλώδιο κλπ.

----------

Τρελος Επιστημονας... (06-02-13)

----------


## Τρελος Επιστημονας...

*ΘΑΥΜΑ-ΘΑΥΥΥΑΑΑΜΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ!!!!!!    *  :Ψώνιο: 







> και χωρίς τον μικροελεγκτή επάνω πρέπει να βλέπεις μαύρες μπάρες  ρύθμισε το κοντράστ με το τρίμερ και εάν  δεν βλέπεις ,έχεις κάνει κάποιο λάθος στην συνδεσμολογία της οθόνης κοιτά  πάλι εάν είναι σωστή ,για κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα  κομμένο καλώδιο κλπ.




Λοιπόν, το σχόλιο του *nikknikk4* με έβαλε υποψίες!!  :Cursing:  Και κοίταξα τις κολλήσεις... κάπου πρέπει να μην γινόταν επαφή, γιατί προσπαθούσα να βάλω ελάχιστη κόλληση στα πόδια των εξαρτημάτων!!!!!!   :Shocked:  Με μια γρήγορη ματιά φάνηκαν οι ένοχοι και βουαααλάαααααα!!!! Εγένετο φώς!!!!   :Biggrin: 

(παραδόξως, τον pic είχα καταφέρει να τον προγραμματίσω σωστά!! Δεν γίνονται αυτά!!!)



Και επειδή photo or it didn't happen... (λέμε τώρα, απλά θέλω να το παρουσιάααασωωωωω) 





Έχω πάρει και κουτάκι, κούκλα θα γίνει!!!  (αρκεί να βρω και ΠΟΥ θα το χρησιμοποιήσω!!!   :Boo hoo!:  )

----------


## sargeid

Να ρωτήσω εγώ κάτι άλλο.... κατά το calibration παίζει ρόλο τι μεγέθη θα βγάλει στις αντιστάσεις μεταξύ των ακροδεκτών ? εμένα πχ τις βγάζει όλες 150Ω γιατί η αντίσταση 5κ6 Ω ειναι "αυτοσχέδια"

----------

